# ¡Tiembla Britney Spears!



## mariano22 (Oct 18, 2010)

Creado por los Japoneses. Es un Robot que canta y baila.
Mas info y las fotografias en la web:

http://noticias.latam.msn.com/ar/fotogaleria.aspx?cp-documentid=25988824&page=8&wa=wsignin1.0

Fuente: Msn Noticias

Que lo disfruten!

Colega Mariano22


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 18, 2010)

esta muy buena, realmente no podemos ni competir con esa tecnología...pero tiene los bracitos un poco largos

jaja

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2010)

Dudo mucho que tiemble la Britney....tiene atributos muy superiores a los del robot


----------



## carna (Oct 18, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Dudo mucho que tiemble la Britney....tiene atributos muy superiores a los del robot



¿cuales? El robot es mas inteligente que ella


----------



## german_3055 (Oct 18, 2010)

jajajaja, es verdad!!! pero parecen medios diabolicos, satnicos, no se............ aunque tienen buenas piernas. pero no da para un baño, no?


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

Ahi ta!
Aunque aun le falta habilidad...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 19, 2010)

Muy bonito aparato...

pero nunca he entendido para que gastan tanto dinero en diseñar  un humanoide si los naturales se hacen casi gratis y en unos cuantos minutos...

haaa y solo tarda unos 9 meses la fabricacion


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 19, 2010)

aqui esta... sabia que esa mona le faltaba carisma...
pero a este le falta... apariencia.






y a estos... les falta la voz.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2010)

es increible los movimientos suaves que lograron en esa robotina...

antes los robots eran toscos, se movian lento...luego toscos y rapidos...ahora son suaves y aproximadamente rapidos...pronto nos igualarán por completo...

mejorando la electronica, y la programacion logran movimientos anticipados...increible...

los minirobots que bailan tambien los habia visto ya...incluo vienen unas robotinas muy chiquitas con muchisimas funciones...totalmente inalámbricas


----------

